# Cheick Kongo - Check Yourself sig



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Messin' around with a Kongo sig... intentional wordplay on the the "Cheick Yourself" part...


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

...Cos I'm bad for your health, I come real stealth
Droppin bombs on ya moms, **** car alarms
Doin foul crime, I'm that ***** wit'cha Alpine
Sold it for a six-o, always let tricks know
And friends know, we got the indo
No I'm not a sucker, sittin in a House of Pain
And no I'm not the butler, I'll cut ya (Uh!)
Headbutt ya, you say you can't touch this
And I wouldn't touch ya, in fact motherfuck ya
Here to let you know boy, oh boy
I make dough but don't call me DoughBoy
This ain't no fuckin motion picture
A guy or bitch-a, I'll get wit'cha
And hit ya, takin that yack to the neck
So you better run a check


On a side note - great sig and a great idea.


----------

